# In need of someone to make a custom reflector



## Tekno_Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm looking for someone who can make me a custom reflector, preferably one that's part smooth, part MOP or Stipple. I'm working on a custom light, and I need an extra deep aluminum reflector/heatsink. If anyone's interested, send me a PM.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Apr 29, 2008)

bump...


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 29, 2008)

The dificulty in making a custom reflector lies in the complex curves needed to deliver a good beam. These curves are difficult to cut on a manual lathe or mill.

Your best bet is to look for a commercially produced refelctor and (if necessary) redesign your light to use it. It's sometimes possible to take reflectors like those produced my McGizmo and turn them down to make them fit smaller heads.

Daniel


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm actually working on a P7 that throws, and there isn't a reflector yet (afaik) that can do that. If anyone knows where I can find one, please point the way for me.


----------



## scott.cr (Apr 29, 2008)

gadget_lover said:


> The dificulty in making a custom reflector lies in the complex curves needed to deliver a good beam. These curves are difficult to cut on a manual lathe or mill.



Or a CNC for that matter! (In terms of reflector design.) Designing a reflector from scratch would require advanced simulation software or a wild guess!

If you post some rough specs you need (diameter, etc.) you'll get more help.

I'm thinking if you want a thrower, you'll be better off using a TIR optic. These are probably already available for the P7.


----------



## LukeA (Apr 29, 2008)

scott.cr said:


> Or a CNC for that matter! (In terms of reflector design.) Designing a reflector from scratch would require advanced simulation software or a wild guess!
> 
> If you post some rough specs you need (diameter, etc.) you'll get more help.
> 
> I'm thinking if you want a thrower, you'll be better off using a TIR optic. These are probably already available for the P7.



You just need a paraboloid shape and the emitter at the focus. I made a small one with my drill press before.


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 30, 2008)

LukeA said:


> You just need a paraboloid shape and the emitter at the focus. I made a small one with my drill press before.




That's 100% correct. And yet, it's somewhat difficult to cut such a shape freehand. Rough approximations are not difficult, but will often give a beam that is not optimal. 

That's not to say that you won't get a perfectly usable reflector when cutting one by hand. 

Daniel


----------



## Trashman (Apr 30, 2008)

Not only would it be expensive to have a one-off reflector made, it also has to be sent off to be coated, which will most likely require a minimum number of pieces, or at least have a minimum charge which would cover the costs of coating that minimum number of pieces. A single piece can easily cost in the hundreds to make! I'd say, just wait a little while. With all the clamor around the P7s, I'm sure DX or Kaidomain will start selling some rock bottom priced reflectors that work well with the P7, if they aren't already.


----------



## LukeA (Apr 30, 2008)

gadget_lover said:


> That's 100% correct. And yet, it's somewhat difficult to cut such a shape freehand. Rough approximations are not difficult, but will often give a beam that is not optimal.
> 
> That's not to say that you won't get a perfectly usable reflector when cutting one by hand.
> 
> Daniel



The way I did it was I printed out the profile I wanted and ground a piece of file to match it. Then I chucked the aluminum in the drill press and clamped the file in the vise. With the drill press spindle speed as low as it would go, I cut out the shape I wanted. Then I cranked up the sinple rpm and polished it.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmmm...I'll have to do some design and simulation. From what I've been reading, I need a very deep reflector with a partial stipple to get the effect I want. I might not be able to keep with my current design if the reflector gets too deep. I'll post more as I figure it out.


----------



## wquiles (May 2, 2008)

LukeA said:


> The way I did it was I printed out the profile I wanted and ground a piece of file to match it. Then I chucked the aluminum in the drill press and clamped the file in the vise. With the drill press spindle speed as low as it would go, I cut out the shape I wanted. Then I cranked up the sinple rpm and polished it.



Pretty clever way of doing this :twothumbs

Will


----------



## LukeA (May 2, 2008)

wquiles said:


> Pretty clever way of doing this :twothumbs
> 
> Will



Thanks! Necessity being the mother of invention and all...

It should be possible to scale up the technique for use on a lathe.


----------



## rolltide (May 6, 2008)

Tekno Cowboy,
Don't know what host you are planning your P7 around, but for mag hosts, these throwing solutions for the P7 exist.

There is a guy who has used 5mega's 2.5" throw master reflector with his P7 with good results. Check his beam shots here:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=196283

I am going to use an aspheric on my P7. I have a Malkoff drop in at 240 lumens that throws great with an aspheric. The P7 aspheric beam shots can be seen here:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=195921

Easy aspheric mod for any C or D Mag light here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/195797


----------



## wquiles (May 6, 2008)

The other possible reflector solution would be to use a 3" and bore it out like I did here with the much larger 6-die Onstar:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/192304

Will


----------



## rolltide (May 6, 2008)

That was a beautiful job you did Will. I wish those reflectors were still available, but as I understand it, they are not. I have both the 2.5" and 3" reflectors from 5mega and the 2.5" throws better. If Techno wants a thrower, I would suggest he go with the 2.5" 5mega. The 3" has better spill and does have throw, just not quite the throw of the 2.5". With this reflector you get great function, good price, instant avaiability, and a good anodized finish in a great color. Just can't beat it.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (May 18, 2008)

rolltide said:


> Tekno Cowboy,
> Don't know what host you are planning your P7 around, but for mag hosts, these throwing solutions for the P7 exist.
> 
> There is a guy who has used 5mega's 2.5" throw master reflector with his P7 with good results. Check his beam shots here:
> ...


 
I'd be using a custom host, from my own design, if i ever get around to saving the money to have a machine shop finish what I can't.


----------

